# dude batman sucked



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

first off...how u gonna say scarecrow looked scary...it was a guy with a brown sack over his head

batmans voice is completely gay ...the way he changed his voice to make it sound angrier and deeper

the beginning was sooooooooooooo slow...i thought joker killed his parents

the ending was so dumb...and the fight scenes made me dizzy

it was alrite but u guys hyped it up to be the greatest movie of this year


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

KALEEM! YOU SHUT THE f*ck UP AND DON'T TALK SMACK ABOUT BATMAN GOD DAMNIT!!!

There are lines that should not be crossed, talking smack about batman is one of them. Your father went wrong in not beating you enough IMO


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

joker is supposed to have killed ma and pa

who does this movie say kills em


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

just some hobo


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

myles said:


> just some hobo
> [snapback]1076123[/snapback]​


Really? Whoevr wrote that movie should be shot. Its giving wrong info to the public.


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

I'm still going to see it, I think Christian bale is a really good actor, and I've heard good things about this flick, cant be worse then Star Wars episode III


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

oojit said:


> myles said:
> 
> 
> > just some hobo
> ...


man i used to watch the oldschool batman cartoons when i was a wee boy, and i specifically remember the hobo shooting his parents in a back alley.unless the cartoon was wrong er something


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

TormenT said:


> oojit said:
> 
> 
> > myles said:
> ...


Wait, just read the comic again and a mugger killed them. A hobo is basicaly a mugger. So i guess the movie was semi-accurate.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nevertheless...batman was a f*cking fruit...and wut kinda batmobile was that...jesus christ that was ugly

and the fighting scenes gave me a head ache...

wtf is the league of shadows ...WOW

is angelina jolies dad in that movie?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, they should have stuck with the sleek, sports-car like batmoblie than the ugly ass tank. And the idea of Bruce Wayne changing his voice for Batman was just plain stupid. And that scarecrow was just ugly.

BTW its my opinion so don't flame me if you liked it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Wait Till Crazyklown See's it. Hes gunna BURN your Fizzle.









Im waiting for it to come out on DVD. I fall asleep at the theatres


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i liked it and i thought scarecrow was badass


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm waiting to get off of house arrest before I can see it.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

have a friend get you the bootleg


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I have the bootlegs, but I have a rule about boogtlegs that I follow. If it is a movie that I really want to see, I wont see it until I get to go to the movies, then afterwards I get the bootleg until the DVD comes out. If it is a movie I know I wont even rent, then I get the bootleg. If it is a maybe movie, I watch the bootleg first and if I like it, I will go see it at the movies.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

see it in theater then scarecrow doesnt have any superpowers but he's a dirty player


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Wait Till Crazyklown See's it. Hes gunna BURN your Fizzle.:laugh:
> 
> Im waiting for it to come out on DVD. I *fall asleep* at the theatres
> 
> ...


fall asleep or pass out? 
I had to represent for Gordeez when I went and saw Batman begins, bought myself a Becks at the concession stand, watched the movie and took her down, I love Germany.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up.... I'll probably wait until its released on dvd now.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Your mom should have swallowed.

Batman Begins was awesome. You probably thought Batman & Robin was good.







The character development was great, it showed how Bruce Wayne (the citizen) turned into Batman, the reasons why he turned into Batman, how he trained, where he got all his toys, etc.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i like the effects they used after scarecrow shoots his gas


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

I thought it sucked. But i think i feel that way because i was never into comics, as a matter of fact i dont think ive ever held a comic book in my hand, So the first half of the movie was pointless for me, i dont care where he learned to fight, i dont care how he became batman. Scare crow was lame, i could run around with a stop and shop paper bag on my head and throw LSD in peoples drinks and id be just as scary. I liked the first (second now?) batman with Jack Nickelson(SP?), as far as im concerned there is no better batman than that. Oh and the one with danny devito as the penguin was good to. I didnt like the batmobile in this one, but i accepted it as the batmobile in batman(the first one) looks way to cool to be a first design. Just my take on the movie i saw it last night and want my money back.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude all the batman movies sucked ass...penguin and joker omg...the worst seried of movies ever made

to much technology....and THE FIGHTING SCENES MADE ME WANNA THROW UP...and wtf is he doing in f*cking mount everest sh*t trying to become a ninja with a blue flower that makes u hallucinate...i was about to go to sleep

and it was kinda obvious in the other sucky batman movies...that the reason he became batman is to fight for justice cuz his parents were killed...lol wut more do u need to know...

in the beginning it was to slow ...and then the ending went to fast...and scarecrow looks like a woman...and wtf they let the convicts go...at least batman shoulda went after them in this one...cuz i hope they dont waste money on another shitty batman movie to continue the shitty batman series

they shoulda just stuck with the cartoon and justice league on cartoon network...

and his head is like an egg under that gay mask...


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

damn why so much hate for batman?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm guessing Fizzler just doesn't like batman. Thats ok, crazyclown will stab him, and fizzle won't care cuz he is used to getting stabbed.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cuz i wasted 9 BUX

i coulda bought a pro club with that much money

94ndta...u can suck it


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> first off...how u gonna say scarecrow looked scary...it was a guy with a brown sack over his head
> 
> batmans voice is completely gay ...the way he changed his voice to make it sound angrier and deeper
> 
> ...


Batman was great .
if you didnt like it its a matter of opinion..


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

is he used to getting stabbed from behind


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i dont want to know sh*t ne more...cuz batman sux

stfu with the stab sh*t


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> KALEEM! YOU SHUT THE f*ck UP AND DON'T TALK SMACK ABOUT BATMAN GOD DAMNIT!!!
> 
> There are lines that should not be crossed, talking smack about batman is one of them. Your father went wrong in not beating you enough IMO
> 
> ...


:nod:

f*ck you, Kaleem. Just f*ck you.

If you think Batman sucked, your taste in movies is equivalent to that of a donkey's anus infested with genital warts(not possible, I know).  I dare not waste time on you if you can't comprehend the awesomness that is Batman. One thing though, is there a correlation between people who enjoy pop culture and happen to like shitty movies and hate good ones? I guess we should kill off all wanna-bes. Ahem, ahem.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > KALEEM! YOU SHUT THE f*ck UP AND DON'T TALK SMACK ABOUT BATMAN GOD DAMNIT!!!
> ...


suck a dick kevin







batman sucks and so do u


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


And Zion I can't get a major label backing him cause he can't rhyme and he relies on the music he's "sampled"(see:stolen).


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

correction...zion i is a group...not just 1 person...so u lose again



> And Zion I can't get a major label backing *him* cause he can't rhyme and he relies on the music he's "sampled"(see:stolen).


dont try to edit that sh*t iether

and batman sux


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> correction...zion i is a group...not just 1 person...so u lose again
> 
> and batman sux
> [snapback]1076579[/snapback]​


Correction: *YOU SUCK!*


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

tehehehe i win...

batman sux still

u know wut..i think imma go to mount everest to find that blue flower...then join a group of ninjas in some random place on a mountain top with no water or food...and practice my ninja fighting skills so i can kill the bad ppl who have corrupted gotham city...but first in order to conquer my fear i think im gonna huff that bule flower in a paper bag and hallucinate bats so that way my fear will be conquered

then later i think im gonna come back from the dead and go to the basement of my factory and find these really wierd weapons and steal them and spray paint everything black and put bats everywhere on my costume

then im gonna drive around in this ugly ass tank that is not only ugly but loud and gave me a headache

then im gonna like go and fight scarecrow..but i have to be gentle with him cuz hes so girly

then the guy who i save from mount everest is gonna come to my house with ninjas and burn my house down and get a water evaperator so that way everyone will hallucinate and kill each other off...

but i have to stop the league of shadow who live on mount everest yet went to rome and greece to destroy their countries corruption...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> tehehehe i win...
> 
> batman sux still
> 
> ...


 The League of Shadows did this so you could conquer your greatest fear ie your greatest weakness in order to make you the perfect warrior. Without weakness, at least on the psychological scale.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Yall are both idiots! You are getting enraged over whether someone believes a movie is good or not.
retards...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> Yall are both idiots! You are getting enraged over whether someone believes a movie is good or not.
> retards...
> [snapback]1076600[/snapback]​


We're friends and just fuckin around.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea so u can suck a fatty too bigchuck

ne ways...batman sucked and it was a waste of money...i wish i just bought a black pro club


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> yea so u can suck a fatty too bigchuck
> 
> ne ways...batman sucked and it was a waste of money...i wish i just bought a black pro club
> [snapback]1076605[/snapback]​


Dont make me sacrifice a virgin K fizfag


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol it woulda sounded better if u said

k fizzag

cuz fizfag is hard to say


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Now I dont know if its a good movie or not.
Two virgs, Two Different Opinions :laugh:


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

youre just letting the hype of batman fool your mind into beleiving it was a awesome movie, i coulda done better with a camcorder, my special cousin playing batman, and a real villian. i used a 4 dollar off coupon to see it and i still want my 6 bucks back. Bottom line is people like me who dont know/care/want to know about the comic book batman, or just how batman becomes batman arent gonna like it, because batman is gay, he didnt fall in a vat of something, he didnt swim in nuclear waste, nothing like that. His parents got killed and now he wants to fight crime without "killing" the bad people. But instead of becoming a cop he wares a suit and mask because hes rich... gay... now if the movie skipped the first half then maybe it wouldnt be so bad of a movie cause it wouldnt be so long. And its not that im against comic book movies. I liked x-men, i liked the hulk, hell i even didnt mind spider man. Sin City ive seen in the theatre 5 times, i have the bootleg and will be buying the dvd when it comes out, so i guess to me batman is to boring of a hero to sit there and watch him do nothing for the first half of the movie.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Now I dont know if its a good movie or not.
> Two virgs, Two Different Opinions :laugh:
> [snapback]1076614[/snapback]​


I'll be your lil drinkin buddy.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> lol it woulda sounded better if u said
> 
> k fizzag
> 
> ...


Yeah after saying it out loud to myself I think your right...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u can stil suck it


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Now I dont know if its a good movie or not.
> ...


Well you gotta buy since your a minor. Thats the Rule of the Alcohol :laugh:


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i think you guys convinced me how ridiulous the plot is


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

how does joker kill his parents, when batman basically creates joker in the 1989 movie, by dropping his crazy ass into the acid.

so how could he have killed his parents, when his parents were killed when he was really young???

its street crime that does it in this movie...but thats as much as ill say. i think its good, cause it gives bruce wayne a reason to fight crime in his city, to protect what his dad built, and to stop bastard criminals...

that movie still owned IMO, better than any other superhero movie, the only other comic book movie i liked was the Punisher. but BB blows that out of the water. BB also blew the new Star Wars out of the water. i think the only movie that can contend with it for movie of the year, will be War of the Worlds.

i wouldnt mind getting a hold of some of that blue flower powder, it would be like Super-shrooms, man.haha. try walking down the street on that!haha.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

BB was aiiiiiight, Star Wars III shits all over it and Sin City shits on'em both.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

star wars was 400 times better


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Never did like or get into that Star wars thing.
Batman, I liked all of em to be honest.
There not ALL classics, but they were good movies, IMO.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

TormenT said:


> oojit said:
> 
> 
> > myles said:
> ...


yeah i rember also, and in the other batman movies as well his parenst were killed by a hobo.

J-Rod


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i didnt like punisher or spiderman either


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> i didnt like punisher or spiderman either
> [snapback]1077045[/snapback]​


agree with spiderman, but the punisher was such a kick ass movie. the only thing i don't like is he doens't lose it in the movie and kill the people that killed his family all crazy and stuff.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> dude all the batman movies sucked ass...penguin and joker omg...the worst seried of movies ever made
> 
> to much technology....and THE FIGHTING SCENES MADE ME WANNA THROW UP...and wtf is he doing in f*cking mount everest sh*t trying to become a ninja with a blue flower that makes u hallucinate...i was about to go to sleep
> 
> ...


Just because Snoop Dogg doesnt make a guest appearance, and thier isnt rap playing every three seconds...and it doesnt have to do with a barber shop or a drug war...doesnt make a movie suck!

*insert Snoop Dogg shakin head gif*

--Dan


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

k fizzly likes movies with dmx in them better


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > dude all the batman movies sucked ass...penguin and joker omg...the worst seried of movies ever made
> ...


ppl have used that so many times in retalliation to somethnig i said its not even funny ne more

ne ways...batman sucked major ass

boyz in da hood 
juice
above the rim
the wood
love and basketball
friday
next friday
friday after next
dangerous minds....were all 200 times better


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

friday after next cracked me up. the crackhead santa, the dad taking a huge sh!t,hahaha.

i wish punisher went more berserk, but he still kicked some major ass, and the guy who played him, fit the part really well.

i hate spiderman movies, what a







hero. 120lbs of pussyness.

i was trippin out at the tarlike batman in BB, crazy sh!t man


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

novicimo said:


> I thought it sucked. But i think i feel that way because i was never into comics, as a matter of fact i dont think ive ever held a comic book in my hand, So the first half of the movie was pointless for me,* i dont care where he learned to fight, i dont care how he became batman.* Scare crow was lame, i could run around with a stop and shop paper bag on my head and throw LSD in peoples drinks and id be just as scary. I liked the first (second now?) batman with Jack Nickelson(SP?), as far as im concerned there is no better batman than that. Oh and the one with danny devito as the penguin was good to. I didnt like the batmobile in this one, but i accepted it as the batmobile in batman(the first one) looks way to cool to be a first design. Just my take on the movie i saw it last night and want my money back.
> [snapback]1076509[/snapback]​


You know its called "Batman Begins" for a reason.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt like punisher or spiderman either
> ...


Punisher was badass.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


Relax man, if it wasn't for movies you'd never get to see a chick naked.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Funny But True :laugh: 


> Relax man, if it wasn't for movies you'd never get to see a
> chick naked


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


I still enjoy it!



b_ack51 said:


> novicimo said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it sucked. But i think i feel that way because i was never into comics, as a matter of fact i dont think ive ever held a comic book in my hand, So the first half of the movie was pointless for me,* i dont care where he learned to fight, i dont care how he became batman.* Scare crow was lame, i could run around with a stop and shop paper bag on my head and throw LSD in peoples drinks and id be just as scary. I liked the first (second now?) batman with Jack Nickelson(SP?), as far as im concerned there is no better batman than that. Oh and the one with danny devito as the penguin was good to. I didnt like the batmobile in this one, but i accepted it as the batmobile in batman(the first one) looks way to cool to be a first design. Just my take on the movie i saw it last night and want my money back.
> ...












Everyone has thier tastes I guess.

--Dan


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Shadow_weaveR said:


> cant be worse then Star Wars episode III
> [snapback]1076130[/snapback]​


UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> i dont want to know sh*t ne more...cuz batman sux
> 
> stfu with the stab sh*t
> [snapback]1076566[/snapback]​


Whoa, when did we switch to ebonics on this forum? It's your opinion anyways dude. And I can't figure out but, are you the biter or the grinner????


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > i dont want to know sh*t ne more...cuz batman sux
> ...


wtf does that mean...

but i think im a grinner?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the batman story was a bit off in this movie, but it made up for it. the joker was supposed to have killed his parents but that was solved in the end. but the other stuff made sense. like the scarecrow, he DID use hallucinogens to make himself look scary.

the plot was awesome too. everything tied in together very well. some of the action sequences, in my opinion, had some continuity issues and did lose me a bit. but, that's just a tiny chip of the big block. i was really amazed at how ccleverly the story was put together. not to mention that gordon really looked like gordon, scarecrow looked like scarecrow, and raz algul looked like raz algul.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

btw kaleem, all of those movies you listed don't hold a candle to batman begins. i mean, maybe for tastless people that like cheap ghetto humor and watching people needlessly kill each other. but, not for anyone else.

and in order to truly appreciate this movie, you need to grasp the concept of the characters, which not many people seemed to understand.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

hyphen said:


> btw kaleem, *all of those movies *you listed don't hold a candle to batman begins. i mean, maybe for tastless people that like cheap ghetto humor and watching people needlessly kill each other. but, not for anyone else.
> 
> and in order to truly appreciate this movie, you need to grasp the concept of the characters, which not many people seemed to understand.
> [snapback]1078066[/snapback]​


Boyz in da hood is top notch, you meant to say all of those movies excluding Boyz in da Hood dont hold a candle..., right?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

juice, friday, next friday and above the rim were good! but what is the wood? does that tie in with you being a grinner


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

the wood is a comedy about 4 guys live in inglewood ...

and still batman sucked....the fighting scenes were non existent...just blurs of batman...

the driving was so gay...ne body can drive thru sh*t with a tank


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i agree about the tank, i htought the batmobile looked like a corvette in the comics didnt it?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i dunno...but either way batman sucked majorly on gigantic balls


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Batman sucks in general. Come on, he's the bitchboy in the Justice League. Superman is always saving his ass.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

batman doesnt really have an powers..... hes just rich with gadgets and hits the gym a lot to stay strong

but superheros like spiderman and superman... they're "real"


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> batman doesnt really have an powers..... hes just rich with gadgets and hits the gym a lot to stay strong
> 
> but superheros like spiderman and superman... they're "real"
> [snapback]1078518[/snapback]​


You just contradicted yourself.

Batman is more real because maybe if we come up with these gadgets and technology in the future, someone could actually do what Batman does. Whereas Spiderman and Superman are just people with special gifts. Batman is an everyday guy.

--Dan


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

dude superman is oooh so gay


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > batman doesnt really have an powers..... hes just rich with gadgets and hits the gym a lot to stay strong
> ...


Dude you just contradicted yourself...

Didnt you know the military is working on creating Super Soliders.

Link

Link

Link

there are tons of web sites and check for yourself. So super heros are all to real if you ask me in the near furture.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

superman is gene simmons in disguise man. that guy is







.

and the movies Kfizzly listed dont compare to any blockbuster movies. sure they have funny parts, but its not like they're an epic tale, or a crazy story. its about guys who think they're OG's, not too high on the entertainment scale IMO. some are funny, but its not like id rather watch them, that a movie that makes sense, has a plot, and is entertaining...

but man, batman is so much more real that superman, at least batman isnt allergic to some crappy little rock...what a wimp.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

at least superman isnt afraid of bats and had to go to mount everest to huff a burning blue flower in order to feel better about himself


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i hate superman more than anything but that was funny kfizzly, but for real superman is the biggest *** ever


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Batman kicked ass, do not insult its greatness.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I think Sony now has that super power body suit.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

superman is scared of a freakin ROCK!! thats worse than being scared of bats.

and i dont know if you realized it. but he got over his fear of bats in the League of Shadows or whatever it was called. when he huffed the flower and tripped out, that got him over his fear. that was teh whole point of the movie. he became BATman, because bats were what used to scare him, and he wanted to pass on that fear.

i think Kfizzle was a bit too stoned watching the movie. it seems you missed a lot of stuff, mang.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

Wheres your superman now? eh? eh?

NEW YORK - An attempt to erect the world's largest popsicle in a city square ended with a scene straight out of a disaster film, but much stickier.
ADVERTISEMENT
click here

The 25-foot-tall, 17 1/2-ton popsicle treat of frozen Snapple unexpectedly quickly melted in the midday sun Tuesday, flooding Union Square in downtown Manhattan with pink fluid that sent pedestrians scurrying for higher ground.

Firefighters closed off several streets and used hoses to wash away the sugary goo as the 35,000-pound, Kiwi-Strawberry flavored pop gushed thousands of gallons of liquid.

The spilled slush was slippery; Several bicyclists slid to the ground after riding through puddles, the New York Post reported.

Snapple had been trying to promote a new line of frozen treats by setting a record for the world's largest popsicle, but called off the stunt before the ice-scraper was pulled fully upright by a construction crane.

Authorities said they were worried the 2 1/2-story pop would collapse.

"What was unsettling was that the fluid just kept coming," Stuart Claxton of the Guinness Book of World Records told the Daily News. "It was quite a lot of fluid. On a hot day like this, you have to move fast."

Temperatures hit 80 degrees in New York on Tuesday, the first day of summer.

Organizers weren't sure why it melted so quickly. The giant pop was supposed to have been able to withstand the heat for some time. It had been made in Edison, N.J., and hauled to New York by freezer truck in the morning.

Snapple official Lauren Radcliffe said the company was unlikely to make a second attempt to break the record, set by a 21-foot pop in Holland in 1997.

--Dan


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> i dunno...but either way batman sucked majorly on gigantic balls
> [snapback]1078462[/snapback]​


Being you're a grinner I take it they were yours.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > i dunno...but either way batman sucked majorly on gigantic balls
> ...


LOL


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You two wanna call Superman gay? Batman is doing dishes and cleaning up while the real superheroes are away.

I can just hear the conversation now.....

Batman- "Hey guys can I come along this time?"

Superman- "Um, dude, you can't fly."

Wonderwoman- "You don't even have super strength."

Aquaman- "Dude, at least I can talk to fish."

Superman- "Maybe you should sit this one out. Oh, and could you iron my spandex?"


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dude, superman can glide/fly in BB. just give him a high enough building, and Superman will be getting splattered with batsh!t trailing batman.

at least batman hides his spandex under a cape. instead of exposing his ****-ness to the world in the form of his bright red gaunchies.

plus batman has a car/plane. so he could run supermans ass out of the sky or off the road. hahaha.

Kfizzly, you sure you arent the biter???haha,jk


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> You two wanna call Superman gay? Batman is doing dishes and cleaning up while the real superheroes are away.
> 
> I can just hear the conversation now.....
> 
> ...


Incorrect, Batman fucked Wonderwoman. The one without the superpowers happened to be getting the superpussy. And he's a ninja.

Ninjas>*


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > You two wanna call Superman gay? Batman is doing dishes and cleaning up while the real superheroes are away.
> ...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

crazyklown sux major dick too...get off batmans dick

batman sucks cuz hes a f*cking druggy...i think he enjoys hallucinating

superman owns cuz hes bullet proof and kissed kristen kreuk

and whoever likes batman can suck this 12'' penis


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> crazyklown sux major dick too...get off batmans dick
> 
> batman sucks cuz hes a f*cking druggy...i think he enjoys hallucinating
> 
> ...


Okay Okay Okay, ummm first you said you're a grinner and all you do is talk about penis and ass. Uhhhh why not just fully open that closet junior


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im gay

but batman still sux


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Batman may be getting some Superpoon, but even the The Wonder Twins could kick his ass.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > batman doesnt really have an powers..... hes just rich with gadgets and hits the gym a lot to stay strong
> ...


i would go with Frank Castle (The Punisher) all he uses is skill from bein in Vietnam and being smart as hell. he gets ways for people to kill themselves or gets ways for them to kill people. but if it comes down to it he straight up beats the crap out of the guy casue he "has nothing to lose" .

J-Rod


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

12" K Fizzly??? C'mon, we arent talking about what's gone in...lol,jk...


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

i'm not much up on comics but wouldn't a 
guy whose only real power is to talk to fish 
be the biggest loser of them all.? and the wonder 
twins? look at them would you be scared of a guy 
who's wearing pink and purple spandex outfit who
could turn into a bucket of water, and what the hell could 
the chick become i mean they needed a retarded monkeys 
help


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

I love how you guys are arguing about fictional super heros.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

dude the wonder twins are definitly the gayest thing i've ever seen


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

oojit said:


> myles said:
> 
> 
> > just some hobo
> ...

















This is the best Batman movie by far. It is TOTALLY TRUE to the DC comic books. Yesss, Bruce Wayne's parents were killed by a mugger when he was a child as portrayed in this movie. All the other Batman movies are ridiculous and corny in comparison to this one which was 99% accurate.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i just saw it for the 2nd time last night and cant wait for the sequel


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u trader..i hope u choke on popcorn


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I know the Wonder Twins are gay. The point is that even they could beat down Batman.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Greatest comic book movie ever is the original Punisher with Dolph Lungren, if you havent seen it, see it, the dude kills over 1000 men in that movie, he even kills bitches in cold blood, snappin their necks and sh*t. He rolls up on like 50 ninjas and ices'em with an uzi. the sh*t is redickulus


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

anyone notice in the new punisher he doesnt "punish" anyone


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea he did..he made john travolta kill his wife


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

oh yeah the new punisher punished me because i actually sat through the whole thing


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

batman begins now
anybody who doesn't realize that this is the real batman and are disilluisioned by tim burton's batman hasn't followed the comics which is the batman we've been waiting for , for example ducard and ra's all ghoul who wanted bruce to father there son of the demon and the league of shadows is right
themovie is based on feasr and idot was perfect to have the scare crow


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

> the batman story was a bit off in this movie . . . the joker was supposed to have killed his parents


Hate to call you on it, but your wrong. In the original Batman, Bruce Wayne's parents were killed by a mugger. It was this random act of violence the turned him into a vigilante. The movie "Batman Begins" is the most accurate yet.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

This thread got off on the wrong foot. Batman frickin rules!!!!! This was the best one yet. I wish I was bat man.








<------me as BATMAN


----------

